# حاجات الرجل بحسب الكتاب المقدس؟



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

الحاجة الى الحب: الرجل يحتاج الى أن يحب من زوجته (تيطس 2 : 4 )
 ينصحن الحدثات  ان يكن محبات لرجالهن ويحببن أولادهن 
هذا الحب هو عاطفي وجسدي في آن ( 1 كورنثوس 7 : 1- 9 )
" ولكن ان لم يضبطوا انفسهم ، فليتزوجوا ، لان التزوج أصلح من التحرق"


-	الحاجة الى الأمانة: لا يقدر رجل في العالم على احتمال زوجة تقيم علاقة مع رجل آخر(1 كورنثوس 7 : 10 ) "واما المتزوجون ن فاوصيهم ن لا انا بل الرب، ان لا تفارق المرأة رجلها  ".
عانى شمشون الكثيرمن دليلة التي التزمت بغيره وباعته للعدو(قضاة 14 -16 )
" فبكيت امراة شمشون لديه وقالت: "انما كرهتني ولا تحبني ، قد حاجيت بني شعبي احجية واياي لم تخبر"


-	الحاجة الى المساندة: الرجل بحاجة الى زوجة تقبل قيادته ، وبالتالي تسمع له ، تتبعه ، وتدعمه ( أفسس 5 : 22 )"أيها النساء ، اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب"
( كولوسي 3 : 18 ) وتيطس 2 : 5 ) ، لوط عانى من زوجته غير الداعمة له ( تكوين 19 : 26 ) "ونظرت امرأته من ورائه فصارت عمود ملح"


-	الحاجة الى التشجيع : الرجل يحتاج الى تفهم زوجته وتشجيعها له، امرأة أيوب لم تكن قادرة على فهم معاناة زوجها لذلك لم تشجعه ( أيوب 2 : 9 ) " فقالت له امرأته: " أنت متمسك بعد بكمالك ؟ بارك الله ومت!"


-	الحاجة الى التكريم : الرجل بحاجة الى زوجةتكرمه كرأس البيت ( أفسس 5 : 23 ) 
"} لان الرجل هو رأس المراة  كما ان المسيح هو راس الكنيسة  ، كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شئ   " {{ ، الى زوجة تحترمه وتمدحه في السرّ والعلن ( أفسس 5 : 33 ) }  واما انتم الافراد ، فليحب كل واحد امراته هكذا كنفسه ، واما المرأة فلتهب رجلها.


-	الحاجة الى العناية : الرجل بحاجة الى زوجة تعتني به وبأولاده وبيته ( أمثال 31 : 27  " تراقب طرق اهل بيتها ، ولا تاكل خبز الكسل ، يقوم أولادها ويطوبونها، زوجها أيضا" فيمدحها..")



-	الحاجةالى المواجهة : الرجل يحتاج الى امرأة صاحبة مقاييس أخلاقية عالية ( 1 تيموثاوس 3 : 11 ) 
  كذلك يجب أن تكون النساء ذوات وقار ، غير ثالبات ، صاحيات ، أمينات في كل شئ ، تعرف كيف تواجهه بطريقة سليمة ومحبّة ( 1 بطرس 3 : 1 )
  كذلكن أيتها النساء، كنّ خاضعات لرجالكن ، حتى وان كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة، يربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة. ، وبذلك تساعده على التصرف بشكل افضل قي السر والعلن.



وبنعمة الرب سوف نتحدث عن حاجات المراة بحسب الكتاب المقدس ...فانتظرونا
يتبع[/size][/color]


----------



## doooody (2 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع جميل الف شكررررررررر
بس انا عندي سؤال :
 اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب  معناها اية 
وهل الرجل يجب علية طاعة زوجتة :new5: _


----------



## ponponayah (2 أبريل 2009)




----------



## BishoRagheb (2 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل ياجو
شكرا ليكي ولتعبك
ربنا يعوضك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى ليك يا Joyful Song​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدااااا

شكرا ليكي Joyful Song

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" دودي علىكلامك اللطيف ، وبنعمة الرب اتمنى ان اجيبك عن أسئلتك الحلوة والمنطقية ...ان اتحاد الزوج والزوجة يدمجهما معا" بصورة تجعل ان لا شئ يؤثر في أحدهما دون أن يؤثر في الآخر ، والوحدة في الزواج لا تعني فقدان شخصيتكي في شخصية الآخر، بل بالحري تعني الاهتمام بشريك الحياة كما تهتمي بنفسك، وأن تتعلمي كيف تستشفي حاجات الشريك الآخر، ومعاونته على أن يحقق كل ما يمكن ان يكونه، وتعلن لنا قصة الخلق في ان يكون الزوج والزوجة واحدا"( تكوين 2 : 24 )، وقد أشار الرب يسوع الى هذا القصد في (19 : 4- 6 )، لقد اوصى الرسول بولس الزوجات بالخضوع  لأزواجهن ، فبحسب الكتاب المقدس ، الرجل  هو الرأس الروحي للعائلة ، ويجب على الزوجة ان تنقاد له ، ولكن القيادة الروحية الحقيقية  تعني الخدمة، فكما خدم المسيح التلاميذ ، الى درجة غسل ارجلهم، هكذا ينبغي على الزوج ان يخدم زوجته ، فالزوج الحكيم  الذي يكرم المسيح  لايستغل دوره كرأس العائلة ، كما ان الزوجة الحكيمة التي تكرم المسيح ، لا تحاول أن تحط من قدر قيادة زوجها ، فكلا الأمرين يسببان التفكك والأنقسام..... أختي هناك فرق بين الطاعة والاكرام....الطاعة تنفيذ ما يؤمر به، اما الاكرام فمعناه ابداء الاحترام والمحبة......أرجو اختي بنعمة الرب ان اكون افادتكي


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا بوني ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا بيشو ، على مشاركتك اللطيفة......ازيك ..... ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا كوكي .....يا حلوة على كلامك الحلو .....الحلو بيحب الحلو ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا ميكيل ، على كل مشاركة قيمة ، وعلى كل كلمة حلوة ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## doooody (3 أبريل 2009)

_شكررا لاجابتك الجميلة علي سؤالي :ab4:
انتي بجد وضحتيلي الصورة
يسوع يبارك حياتك 
:17_1_34[1]: _​


----------



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا دودي ، اذا عندك اي سؤال ما ترددي أبدا" ، فأنا احبك ويسعدني كثيرا" ان أخدمك من كل قلبي يا عزيزتي


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)

Joyful 

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع يا جورجينا 

ميررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كليمو ، وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا كوكو ، وربنا يباركك ويحفظك


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

هناك حاجات ....يتطلبها الرجل .....لتنجح علاقته الزوجية ....وهذه بحسب ماورد في الكتاب المقدس ؟ اذا يهمك الأمر ؟ رجاءا" دعونا نقرأه بتمعن


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا Joyful Song
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكراطيا زعيم ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2009)

جمييييييييييييل جدا 

موضوع رائع

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا بطل ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2009)

نظرةالكتاب حول حاجات الرجل ؟


----------



## اني بل (23 أبريل 2009)

موضوع قيم ومفيد ....ليه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع*
*شكرا ليكى اختنا العزيزة*
**​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2009)

موضوع ممتاذ جدا
خصوصا للرجال
شكرا​


----------



## youhnna (25 أبريل 2009)

[موضوع جميل جوى
تسلم ايديكى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميييييييييل جدا
مرسيه حوي 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي كام ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" النهيسي ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي يوحنا على مرورك الحلو ..


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" روكا على مشاركتك ....


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (26 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى ميرسى خالص


----------



## اني بل (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" ميمو على مروركي ومشاركتكي ، وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك وبروعة ردودك الحلوة وربنا يباركك ببركاته الكثيرة


----------

